# 3x High End Radiator hintereinander sinnvoll?



## unti20 (5. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal fragen ob es bei sehr hohen temps der cpu usw. sogar wenn man schon eine wakü besitzt sinnvoll ist sich 1-2 weitere radis hinten hinzuhängen, sprich ob es denn ieinen nutzen in bezug auf die temperaturen bringt?=

Sag schon mal danke für eure Antworten 

Gruß Markus


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

Mehr Radiatorfläche macht fast immer Sinn.
Was für ein System mit welchen Temps. hast du?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Fabian (5. März 2009)

Ja es ist sinnvoll,es kommt aber auch auf die Verlustleistung deine Hardware an.
Wenn du jetzt 3x More hintereinander setzt und nach dem ersten mora das Wasser schon wieder Zimmertemperatur hat dann würden die weiteren 2 nicht mehr bringen.

Sinnvoller wäre es nach jeder hitzigen Komponente einen Radi einzubauen,da dann jede mit kalten Wasser versorgt wird.


----------



## unti20 (5. März 2009)

also ich hab ne verlustleistung von 870 Watt auf dem ganzen system wenn alles load ist --> hab 8 gb ddr3-1800er ram, intel core i7 920 @ 4,0 ghz @ 1,55 V Vcore, 2x GTX 295 und nen gigabyte ex58 extreme, welches auch an der wakü hängt.

im kreislauf sind aber nur cpu und chipsatz.

cpu wird wenns in meinem zimmer 24°C oder so ist und das im winter u. sommer (sommer vll etwas wärmer, wohne leider im dachboden^^) ca. 72°C warum und wenn ich im winter noch mehr heize und die raum temp ca. 28°C oder so ist, dann ists aus mit der cpu denn dann hat se ca. 89°C was mir dann nen bluescreen hinklatscht^^

also denkt ihr bei dem sys würde sich mehr radiatorfläche lohnen? zudem brauch ich doch ne bessere pumpe oder? --> ist leider erst meine erste wakü und hab noch nicht so viel peil davon^^

gruß markus


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

Aus welchen Komponenten besteht denn deine Wasserkühlung
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## unti20 (5. März 2009)

Radi
Ausgleichsbehälter
CPU Kühler
Pumpe
5Meter dieses Schlauches


----------



## Jorlin (5. März 2009)

Laut seinem Profil aus:
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Standard Edition
Watercool HeatKiller 3.0 (CPU Kühler)
Magiccool Behälter
Watercool HTSF Stealth 360er @ 6x Scyhte Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm @ Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus LS




Für Chipsatz und CPU im Kreislauf erscheinen mir die Temperaturen verdammt hoch?! 

Wobei 28°C Raumtemperatur im Winter auch verdammt hoch sind... *pfeif*wannwirdsmalwiederrichtigsommer*pfeif*

edit: CPU Spannung liegt aber auch bei 1,536V - das heizt natürlich auch kräftig ein :/


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

Für CPU und CHipsatz sollte der 360er Watercool locker reichen.
Was für Lüfter bei welcher Drehzahl Kühlen den Radi?

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. ist das System richtig entlüftet, und wie hoch ist die Wassertemp.?


----------



## unti20 (5. März 2009)

entlüftet ist das system richtig, gehkült wird der radi mit 6x scythe ultra kaze mit 3000rpm -- 226 m³/h luftdurchfluss und gehäuse ist richtig gekühlt, über die wassertemp kann ich nix sagen, da ich die net messen kann mit dem was ich derzeit daheim hab.

aber hab bei vielen die den i7 haben und den auch mit der vcore betreiben, dass die temp auf 72 °C steigen. die cpu hat auch bei der vcore und dem takt ne verlustleistung von ca. 170 W

ps: das mit dem ausgleichsbehälter in dem profil stimmt nicht^^ hab mich verschrieben, kommt aber auf das selbe an ^^


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

Wieso 6 Lüfter?
Wassentemp. wär entscheident, kannst du auch mit einen Fieberthermometer im AGB messen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## unti20 (6. März 2009)

ja wieso 6 lüfter, das frag ich mich auch jeden tag^^

nee das is jetzt meine erste wakü und ich dachte mehr lüfter = bessere kühlleistung, was aber jetz nachdem ich es ne längere zeit habe nicht so ist^^

und ich mess dann morgen auch mal die temp vom wasser.

Außerdem hab ich grad nicht so viel mitm ofen geheizt, sind ca. 20°C und wenn ich prime starte dann sind die temps bei max. 56°C Oo aber im sommer kanns in meinem zimmer sehr sehr heiß werden, sprich ca. im juli, august hats durchgehend 30°C bei mir im zimmer wenn viel sonne scheint ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

unti20 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob es bei sehr hohen temps der cpu usw. sogar wenn man schon eine wakü besitzt sinnvoll ist sich 1-2 weitere radis hinten hinzuhängen, sprich ob es denn ieinen nutzen in bezug auf die temperaturen bringt?



Sicherlich bringt es was - ob es sich lohnt hängt von der Ausgangssituation ab: Wenn du die Kühlleistung verdreifachst, senkst du den Unterschied Wasser-Umgebungstemperatur auf ~1/3.

D.h. wenn man mit nem Single unterwegs ist, der bei 20° Luftemperatur gerade so 50° Wasstemperatur halten kann, dann wirds mit zwei weiteren satte 20° kälter.
Wenn man mit einem Mora unterwegs ist, der das Wasser auf 22,1° kühlt, dann hat man mit 3 Moras 20,7° und sollte sich vielleicht fragen, ob 1,4° unterschied die 200€ wert waren.


----------



## nemetona (6. März 2009)

Gib halt mal die Wassertemp unter Last durch, irgendwo in deinen System steckt der Wurm drin, wenn nur CPU und MOBO unter Wasser sind, die CPU mit einen HK 3.0 CU hekühlt wird, einen Watercool Tripple Radi im Kreis der von 6 St. 120er Lüftern bei 3000U/min auf temp. gehalten wird sollten die Temps deutlich besser sein.

Nach jetziger Einschätzung mögliche Fehlerquellen:
-System richtig entlüftet?
-arbeiten die Lüfter gegeneinander?
-nicht korrekte Montage des CPU Kühlers? Wärmeleitpaste?

Hab mir mal die Bilder in deinen Sysprofile angesehen, sieht ziemlich expermentell aus, könnte fast von ruyven sein , aber was für einen Sinn machen die Kabelbinder die den Schlauch zum CPU Kühler so abwürgen?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## dorow (6. März 2009)

@unti20
Geht das Wasser von der Pumpe zuerst zum Chipsatz oder zur CPU? Wenn es erst zur CPU geht ist der Kühler falsch angeschlossen (Eingang ist in der Mitte).


----------



## Der Dudelsack (6. März 2009)

kauf dir einfach einen Mora und dann reicht das!!!


----------



## Dr.House (6. März 2009)

1,53 Volt VCore (aus deiner Sig) ist aber schon deutlich zuviel für den Alltag-müsste aber auch mit viel weniger gehen. Teste mal .

Zur Wakü - 3 Kaze Ultra reichen vollkommen um die best möglichen Temps aus dem Radi zu holen. Mit 6 Stück ist es wie am Flughafen bei dir ,das wette ich  

Wenn die CPU wirklich mit 1,53 Volt läuft ,sind die Temps okay. Zuviel VCore eben.
Mit ca. 1,3 Volt kommt man mit ner Wakü auf ca. 60°C an der CPU (vergleichswerte von anderen Usern).

Was ich noch gesehen habe ist ,dein Speicher läuft mit 1,9 Volt - das ist bei dem Core i7 nicht zu empfehlen (über 1,65 Volt VDimm könnte die CPU zerstören ,laut Intel). Es gibt aber noch keine Langzeitstudien ,die das bestätigen. Dafür gibt es die Low-Voltage-Kits für i7.

Kannst optional nen zweiten Tripple Radi dranhängen, aber mehr als 2K unterschied würde ich nicht erwarten.  Am besten aber ein Mora2 kaufen ,optional kannst du die Grakas auch noch mit kühlen,sogar mit lesen Lüftern.


----------



## unti20 (6. März 2009)

@nemetona
- das system ist definitiv richtig entlüftet - zu 100%
- die lüfter arbeiten in einem luftstrom zb ---> in diese richtung 
- cpu kühler ist einwandfrei montiert und wlp ist auch korrekt aufgetragen

@dorow
ja also der kreislauf beginnt schon mit der cpu und geht dann zum chipsatz, aber is doch logischerweise egal ob man ihn unten anschließt oder oben? das kann doch nicht solche temperaturänderungen zu folge haben oder?

@Dr. House
ja das mit den temps stimmt schon, bei der vcore mit aktiviertem smt sind die temps so hoch, doch bringt mir da dann nen mora mit 9 lüftern iwas? also die temps sollten ja schon sinken oder?

ps: das mit den high voltage rams und i7 ist nicht geklärt, das glaub ich einfach net, dass des denen was macht... aber ich werd dann schon sehen, wie gesagt, es gibt keine langzeitstudie dafür und auch noch keinen fall, dass es zu schäden gekommen wäre
zudem denke ich dass die durch dieses gerücht nur geld machen wollen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

*auch mal Bilder anguck*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es mit dem HK3 und den Gigabyte X58 Boards ein kleines Problem: Die Kondensatoren links neben dem Sockel sind einen Tick zu nah dran/einen Tick zu hoch, der Kühler liegt auf diesen auf.
D.h. deine CPU hat vermutlich nur sehr schlechten Kontakt zum Kühler.
Abhilfe bringt ein um 90° verdrehter Einbau des Kühlers. (Watercool bietet mitlerweile sogar ein neues Inlay an, damit der Heatkiller Schriftzug wieder horizontal ist  )


----------



## Dr.House (6. März 2009)

Die Durchflussrichtung von deinem Heatkiller ist falsch !!!  

Das könnte mindestens 4-5° Unterschied ausmachen. Du musst die Anschlüsse am Kühler tauschen (Mitte ist Eingang). Ein Düsenkühler funzt nur in einer Richtung optimal und ja der Unterschied ist zu beachten.

Geht die CPU nicht mit weniger als 1,53 Volt @ 4 GHz  ???  Testen ...

Zusatzradiator bringt vllt. 2° weniger und auch an der CPU (Wassertemp ist wichtig ???)

Das mit dem Ram (steht auch im Bios,desswegen denke ich ,das sollte stimmen).  Die Zeit wird es zeigen ...

@ *ruyven_macaran*

hab seit gestern auch nen Heatkiller 3.0 LT und auf meinem TPower X58 sitzen paar Kondensatoren am Sockel die so ziemlich dran kommen. Muss schauen ob das so paast,bißl versetzt. Nur die CPU lässt noch auf sich warten... 
Die Temps von Unit20 passen doch(1,53 VCPU und am Heatkiller falsche Durchflussrichtung) . Dafür sind die Temps eig. super.


----------



## dorow (6. März 2009)

@unti20
Dann aber schnell die Anschlüsse tauschen!!! Aus dem Grund den Dr. House schon erläutert hat (Düsenkühler).Wenn du die Anschlüsse getauscht hast, denke ich reicht dein Radiator auch für deine Zwecke.


----------



## unti20 (6. März 2009)

alles klar, doch wie mach ich das jetzt am besten, muss ja die die anschraubtüllen dann wegmachen ---> wird doch wasser entweichen oder? sry für die dumme frage aber is meine erste wakü^^ und ich hab angst dass iwas voller wasser wird^^ kann mir da jemand n paar tipps geben ?


----------



## dorow (6. März 2009)

Denn Schlauch am Auslas der Pumpe abmachen, Ausgleichbehälter aufschrauben  und rein pusten (in den Schlauch), bis sich kein Wasser mehr im System befindet. Danach vorsichtig die Schläuche vom Kühler entfernen (am besten ein Stück Küchenrolle drunter halten).  Beide Schläuche tauschen und das System wieder befüllen und entlüften nicht vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Wasser muss man natürlich vorher ablassen.

Aber zuviel würde ich mir nicht versprechen, denn der Heatkiller ist eben keine Düsenkühler.
Beim ähnlich aufgebauten GPU-X² macht es nichtmal 2K Unterschied.

Aber bei der Gelegenheit kannst auf alle Fälle überprüfen, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt


----------



## Dr.House (6. März 2009)

Für CPU und Mobo reicht ein Tripple eigentlich voll aus, mit mehr Radiatorfläche kannst du allerdings langsamdrehende Lüfter benutzen um die Lautstärke zu drosseln ,ohne an Leistung zu verlieren.

danke ruyven_macaran für die Korrektur zum Thema Düsen-Kühler ,hab da was verpasst.


Die hohen CPU-Temps liegen einfach an der hohen Spannung der CPU .


P.S. Heatkiller 3.0 LT + EK-Komplettkühler 4870 resultiert in 200 l/h Durchfluss dank meiner Laing Ultra.


----------



## unti20 (6. März 2009)

ok aber ich will mehr power^^ und das 24/7^^ weiß mir da jemand ne bessere kühllösung, oder einfach ne bessere pumpe bzw besseren kühler für die cpu ??? ich will einfach noch mehr ocen^^ egal ob es schon 4 ghz sind oder nicht, egal ob ich die power überhaupt merk ich will es einfach nur haben^^ xD, was haltet ihr eig von diesem durchlaufkühler?


----------



## Dr.House (7. März 2009)

Du hast schon den besten CPU-Kühler und ne sehr gute Pumpe. Viel mehr ist leider nicht drin unter Wakü.  Du brauchst einfach ne bessere CPU,die mit weniger Spannung auskommt. Vllt. kommst du da weiter.


Der Durchlaufkühler wurde auch von der PCGH unter die Lupe genommen. Ziemlich laut im Betrieb,dafür kann man auf 4°C Wassertemp runtergehen, wobei sich da schon Kondenswasser bildet. 
Ich denke aber die Lautstärke wird bei dir nicht das Problem sein,wenn du mit 6 x Kaze Ultra leben kannst.

Am besten du kaufst dir nen Dice-Pot und machst die CPU "kalt" (-78°C)- da hast du deine Leistung.


----------



## johnnyGT (7. März 2009)

unti20 schrieb:


> ok aber ich will mehr power^^ und das 24/7^^ weiß mir da jemand ne bessere kühllösung, oder einfach ne bessere pumpe bzw besseren kühler für die cpu ??? ich will einfach noch mehr ocen^^ egal ob es schon 4 ghz sind oder nicht, egal ob ich die power überhaupt merk ich will es einfach nur haben^^ xD, was haltet ihr eig von diesem durchlaufkühler?


der Durchlaufkühler braucht 550 watt!!-haste mal über eine KoKü nachgedacht?


----------



## unti20 (7. März 2009)

Dice-Pot? @ -78°C ??? im 24/7 betrieb? 
also erst was is ein Dice-Pot? sry bin net so mit extremen kühlungsmethoden vertraut, und das ganze sollte auch falls möglich 24/7 ohne große probleme laufen 

zudem is der durchlaufkühler zwar wirklich laut, was aber grad bei mir au der fall ist und deshalb kein großes problem darstellt, kondenswasser kann man ja durch das zubehör von aquacomputer doch verhindern? also durch isolieren oder?

gruß markus


----------



## Dr.House (7. März 2009)

Auch bei 4°C Wassertemp erreichst du max 4,2 bis 4,3 GHz .

Die 200 bis 300 Mhz mehr rechtfertigen nicht 500 € ,fette Lautstärke und 550 Watt verbrauch für den Alltag finde ich.

Wenn es dir aber Wert ist,dann greif zu . 

Isolieren ist nicht so einfach,besonders für den Sommer. Du musst alles isolieren nicht nur die Schläuche ,CPU-Kühler , CPU-Sockel, Rückseite vom Board usw..........  Ansonsten reicht ein Tropfen Kondenswasser um deine Hardware zu killen.


Wenn du kurz fett Spaß haben willst.  Kauf die nen CPU-Pot (Kühler für Trockeneis) und Trockeneis und las die Sau raus für einen Tag.

*Das beste für dich* wäre eine Kokü (Kompressorkühlung). Bring die CPU auf angenehme -20 bis -30° und ist nur für die CPU dann. Einmal gut isolliert ist auch ein Alltagsbetrieb möglich. Der Haken ist der Preis und die Lautstärke. Der Spaß kostet locker 400-600 € und ist laut. Verbrauch ist um die 250 Watt.

Wenn deine CPU das überhaupt mitmacht (Multi von nur 21) erreichst du 4,4 GHz . Über die Lebensdauer der CPU wollen wir hier gar nicht reden.


----------



## unti20 (7. März 2009)

hmmm ok..... ich werd wohl nicht 1,8 V bei ner Kokü auf 24/7 hinkriegen.... das sehe ich auch ein... wobei ich sagen muss, dass lautstärke nicht so schlimm ist, aber ich denke ich belasse es jetzt mal so wie mein sys ist, vll noch iwann nen moddinggehäuse und alles sauber herrichten, denn das sys is ja gerade unprofessionell aufgebaut, dass es gar nemme schlimmer geht ^^

doch die wasser temp mess ich morgen mal und simulier dabei mal den sommer, wenn die wasser temp dann bei 30°C liegt, dann kauf ich mir noch nen mora mit lownoise lüftern und belasse es dabei  
doch vielen vielen dank an alle hier die mir geholfen habe  *daumenhoch*

liebe grüße


----------



## Dr.House (7. März 2009)

Gute Entscheidung 

Kauf dir nen Mora und richte alles schön ein und werd glücklich.


----------



## unti20 (7. März 2009)

jo das werd ich ^^ da ich ja sowieso zocke und die cpu bei ca. 20% auslastung und das noch bei quad sli mit den 2 gtx 295 rumgammelt und das sogar noch bei crysis auf spielemaximum  ^^ werd ich damit glücklich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2009)

Wenn du eh nur zockst - wieso legst du dann überhaupt auf eine 24/7 CPU-Übertaktung wert?
Wie du so schön feststellst: Es gibt überhaupt kein Spiel, dass diese Leistung effektiv nutzen kann.
(und für alles andere gibt es Dual-CPU Systeme, die sind imho immer noch alltagstauglicher als Sub-Zero-Kühlungen)


----------

